# Was sind eure Lieblingsmonsterfilme?



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

Moin!


Da demnächst Godzilla im Kino kommt und ich ein Monsterfilm Fan bin, wollte ich mal nachfragen welches eure Favoriten sind und ob ihr solche Filme auch gerne guckt?
Um mal ein paar aufzuzählen:

- King Kong
- Tarantula
- Godzilla
- The Host
- Cloverfield
- Kampf der Titanen
- Pacific Rim

noch wichtige vergessen?


Mir gefallen King Kong, Tarantula, Godzilla und Pacific Rim am besten. Ich mag auch den Emmerich Godzilla und verstehe nicht warum der so schlecht gemacht wird.
Von King Kong mag ich auch die Neuverfilmung von Peter Jackson.

Hier mal ein paar Monster im Größenvergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich meine das Godzilla von 98 größer war. Aber man beachte mal das Taxi und die Freiheitsstatue ganz links.

Wäre cool wenn es irgendwann auch mal ein Crossover von Pacific Rim und Godzilla gäbe.


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2014)

z.B.:
Big Ass Spider
Sharknado



> Ich mag auch den Emmerich Godzilla und verstehe nicht warum der so schlecht gemacht wird.


ich fand ihn auch ok, aber wenn am Ende Godzilla durch Raketenbeschuss von Kampfjets stirbt ist das schon irgendwie enttäuschend, eigentlich muss er sowas fressen wie Popcorn...


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

Ja der Schluß hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Dann hätte man es lieber so machen sollen das er im Meer verschwindet oder von Steinen begraben wird... aber mit offenen Ende...

Sharknado soll doch absoluter Schwachsinnstrash sein ne? 

Mir fallen gerade auch noch eher schlechte Filme ein:

- Deep Star Six
- Octalus
- Megalodon

ah und natürlich noch

- der weiße Hai
- Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Alien
Predator


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2014)

Hmmm, mir fallen auch noch ein paar Kandidaten ein:


Lake Placid (schicke Krokohandtasche mit gutem Appetit)
Der Nebel (Version von 2007 mit Thomas Jane)
American Werewolf (für damals klasse Tricks)
Mimic (Kakerlaken in Menschengröße...)
Tremors (Kevin Bacon macht Jagd auf gefräßige Raketenwürmer)
Jeepers Creepers (cooles "Etwas" mag Teenie-Körperteile)
Nightmare on Elm Street (die olle Kralle Freddy Krüger ist und bleibt cool!)
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt von 1982 mit Kurt Russell (netter Schocker im ewigen Eis)
Gruß


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

Jo die Filme kenne ich auch alle. 

Noch welche:

- Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt
- Das Ding aus dem Sumpf
- Das Relict
- Man in Black
- Critters
- Gremlins

Aber am meisten faszinieren mich Riesenmonster. In Star Wars kommen auch ein paar vor...


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2014)

Da wären noch zu nennen:


Braindead, mit dem Schlachtfest wurde Peter Jackson (Herr der Ringe) bekannt...
Tanz der Teufel (natürlich)
The Descent (Höhlenforschung mal anders)
Silent Hill
Prometheus (wann kommt endlich die Fortsetzung...)
Gremlins (ich liebe die Typen, Party on)
The Hills have Eyes
Resident Evil
Critters (fette Alien-Igel mit großem Hunger)
Gruß


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2014)

Starshiptroopers (ich sag nur Brainbug!)


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Starshiptroopers (ich sag nur Brainbug!)


Dazu passt: "Nur ein toter Bug ist ein guter Bug"... Aber ja, der dicke Hirnschlürfer hatte was

Gruß


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Vor ein paar Tagen wieder gesehen

Andromeda - Tödlicher Staub aus dem All
Phase IV
Krieg der Welten (Orson Wells)

Die Vögel
Frankenstein/Dracula (Bela Lugosi)




facehugger schrieb:


> der dicke Hirnschlürfer hatte was


Eine Riesen-Va Gina im "Gesicht"


----------



## debalz (8. Mai 2014)

Die Fliege I+II von David Cronenberg war auch klasse
Ghostbusters war eine der wenigen Filme die ich mehrmals im Kino damals gesehen habe


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2014)

Jau die sind auch gut!

Mir fällt noch der Film "Dune" ein, die riesigen Sandwürmer!


----------



## YuT666 (8. Mai 2014)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (John Carpenter)

Formicula

Aliens

The Creature from the Black Lagoon

Predator 2

Frankensteins Braut

Syngenor

Megalodon

Tremors 1 & 2


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Resident Evil (Milla Jovovich)

(Für die Weekend-Queue)


----------



## edneti (8. Mai 2014)

-Monsters     Übrigens vom Regisseur des neuen Gozilla Films.


----------



## Ersy90 (8. Mai 2014)

Alien Teile
Predator Teile
Alien vs Predator Teile
Gremlins :p
Monster AG+Uni XD....


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (8. Mai 2014)

Zwar keiner meiner Lieblingsfilme, aber auch mit Monstern: Attack the Block

Die meisten wurden ja schon genannt, da fällt es schwer noch was zu finden^^


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Der Tag, an dem die Erde still stand



> Attack the Block


Yo, der war einmal auch ganz unterhaltsam.

Und heute Abend das Monster schlechthin: 
Conchita Wurst beim Eurvision-Songcontest


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Mai 2014)

Monsters +++++++++++SPOILER++++++++++++


NajA Monsters sind ja eher riesen Octopussies und die sieht man auch nur kurz zum schluss mal richtig. Wobei das Wort Monsters ja falsch ist  Aber ansonsten echt nen nicer film mal für Zwischendurch. Gabs mal als Bluray bei der TV TOday glaub ich zusammen mit Gone Baby Gone 

ätsch


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2014)

Cocks of Monster
Monster Jizz
Schwarze Flamme


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich eher nach Filmen aus einer anderen Branche an...


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2014)

auch nice: Arac Attack  Arac Attack - Angriff der achtbeinigen Monster: Amazon.de: David Arquette, Kari Wuhrer, Scarlett Johansson, Ellory Elkayem: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Mai 2014)

Die Monster AG und Monster Uni sind da meine Favouriten.


----------



## Simita (12. Mai 2014)

Da geht bloß eines Alien


----------



## Basell (18. Mai 2014)

Mein Liebling ist immer noch 
Monster AG


----------



## Uziflator (20. Mai 2014)

Monster AG, ich bin normal kein Fan von Monsterfilmen.


----------

